# Headphones connected but sound coming from laptop's speakers.



## s_q (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi.

I don't know if Im posting this issue in the right forum.. My problem is that when I connect my earphones in the earphones hole on my sony vaio laptop, I do hear the sound through the earphones, but it also comes from the laptop's inbuilt speakers. 

When I right-click on the speaker icon in the system tray, and then go to playback devices, all I find is speaker/HP (Realtek High Definition Audio).

Don't know what's wrong. Please help!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi do you have this in control panel Windows 7 / Realtek HD Audio Manager: How to Set Up 5.1 Sound to The Best Parameters - YouTube


----------



## s_q (Nov 28, 2010)

I am using Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 2.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to the Windows sound speaker icon in the notifcation area. Right click on it. Select playback devices. Located headphones high light it. Select properties. 

Toward the button "Device Usage" select "Use this device"

If there is no headphones listed right click in the area under Speakers and select "Show Disconnected Devices" and "Disabled Devices"


----------



## s_q (Nov 28, 2010)

The 'show disconnected devices' and 'show disabled devices' options are already selected but my headphones are still not listed in playback devices.


----------



## s_q (Nov 28, 2010)

Waiting for the reply..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try the headphones on another computer


----------



## s_q (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes, I did. Headphones are working fine.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok did you check the info in my earlier post,there is a posibility the headphone jack port could be damaged


----------



## s_q (Nov 28, 2010)

I checked that video in your earlier post. But it's about Windows 7, and I have Windows Vista.

How do I know if the jack port is damaged and how can I repair it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the video is pretty similar for both systems,have you tried speakers in the port 
How to Replace the Headphone Jack on a Sony Vaio Laptop | eHow.com


----------



## s_q (Nov 28, 2010)

I tried connecting the speakers to the port. The sound is still coming from the laptop's speakers as well as from the speakers that I connected.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok then there has to be a way to adjust this 
Check to see if your headphones are set to be used as the default *Communication* device instead of the default device, or if both devices are set to default. If so, make the headphones default, so that Windows will use them only when they are plugged in.





Check with volume settings.





1. Right click on the speaker icon in taskbar and select volume control options.



2. put a check mark on "All devices currently playing sound".



3. Make sure you have "The default communication device unchecked".



4. place a check mark on both speakers and headphones.


----------



## s_q (Nov 28, 2010)

When I connect the headphones, there isn't any 'headphones' tab visible in playback devices.

Also, there is no volume control option when I right click the speaker tab. There's only Open Volume Mixer, Playback devices, Recording devices and Sounds.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try reinstalling the driver package


----------



## s_q (Nov 28, 2010)

Nope. Can you send me the link to it?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is your model number of your Sony Vaio?


----------



## s_q (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm using Windows Vista Home Premium Service Pack 2, Model: VGN-CS16M. It's 32-bits something..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt.msc *icon in the search results and choose to *Run as Administrator*. In the *Device Manager*, do you have any devices with yellow marks? If so, these devices need to have drivers installed. Download the *Chipset* and the *Audio* and any other drivers you require for your computer model.


----------



## s_q (Nov 28, 2010)

There isn't any device with a yellow mark. All are working fine.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Download the *Chipset* and the *Audio* and any other drivers you require for your computer model.


Have you updated the* Chipset* and Audio drivers yet? drivers you require Under *Downloads/Select OS (vista home premium 32 bit)/Filter type/Original Driver*


----------

